
Show HN: March 2 Zero – Galvanizing climate change action - innomatics
https://march2zero.com
======
innomatics
Hi Justin here from March 2 Zero.

We are aiming to create a simple site that provides challenges for folks to
reduce their carbon footprint.

It's centered around the month of March, similar to some other calendar-based
charities/fund-raisers which are popular here down under.

At this stage it's a basic prototype, but we are trying to build momentum by
getting some interest, participation and feedback. We are also seeking funding
to achieve nonprofit status, and then to build out the functionally and
content for global reach (is currently AU-centric)

Thanks for checking it out. We appreciate any constructive comments re: the
site or pledges. Although prefer not to encourage general climate change
debate here.

Any offers of voluntary assistance in terms of UX and FE engineering will be
most gratefully received.

